# Anyone use a Lightrail?



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 27, 2015)

So I have been lookin into getting a light rail 4.0 and was looking into some feed back from someone who uses one.

I plan on running it in my 8x4 Tent with a Magnum XXL hood. the hood is very large and throws a lot of light so the mover doesn't have to go far. If it worked out well I could then add another 8x4 tent with 1000Watt and bring my Bloom count to 30 instead of 15 with same amount of light power.


My friend was growing in a space with 4000Watts landlord put a meter on the hydro he had to use 2 light movers and drop to 2000watts. same weight outcome from movers and 2000watts to 4000watts non moving. so that's why it has peaked my intrest.

what is MP thoughts on this?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 27, 2015)

I have never used one.. But, i hear they aren't worth it  and thg told me that i think... hopefully more folks will drop in Stank.


----------



## hippy59 (Dec 28, 2015)

ya I just recently ended a grow with a mover. not worth the money.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2015)

Got one.
Don't use it anymore.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 28, 2015)

I have 2 of them sitting gathering dust in my storage shed.  I found that when you try and get by with less light by using a mover that yield suffers.  Pardon me if I have trouble believing that your friend got the same weight from 2000W and a light mover as he did with 4000W...


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 28, 2015)

So who wants to sell me one CHEAP ??


----------



## pcduck (Dec 29, 2015)

Ebay


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 29, 2015)

lol--stank, you just crack me up.  Everyone here who has used one has told you that they are not worth it and here you are, looking to buy one....


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 29, 2015)

That's my boy Stank!!!lol


----------



## hippy59 (Dec 29, 2015)

in his defense I did the samething after being told by just about everyone. LOL.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm not bashing what you want to do. If that is what you want to do, its your grow, so I'm not trying to be hard mouthed when I say this: I had one and they are a real PITA to get them to work correctly and not tear apart or pinch up the ventilation hoses that you have to keep connected to keep it cool. And you cannot get the same amount of yield with half the amount of light unless the lower amount was already the right amount and the higher amount was overkill. 

It comes down to the amount of lumens per square foot of lighted space. If you need 90,000lumens for a space of say 4x4 and you put a light in that only puts out 45,000 lumens, moving it around that 4x4 space in any manner is not going to give the same amount of light energy. You would actually be giving the plants half the light energy AND in broken intervals.

If you want to maximize a light space, then have 2 or more lights so that the plants get hit from 2 different directions, eliminating some of the shading that occurs with a single light. I personally would put either 2 1kw lights in the monster hoods or 3 600w lights in smaller cool tube hoods. This is all just My opinion.


----------



## hippy59 (Dec 30, 2015)

I agree. wasn't tring to get ya rielled up but it was in my case just something to try. and it did not work, unless of course I had wanted to double my lights to get the same yield as the one light did.


----------



## sopappy (Dec 30, 2015)

You can keep the plants a heck of a lot closer to the lamp too, no? That might compensate and account for the guy maintaining his yield with half the wattage.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 30, 2015)

So people suggest 600watts for 4x4 say it's ok 1000 watt is better but might be to hot. So 2 600 watts in a 8x4 is 1200watts. I understand it's constant but I don't see how a . 1000 watt real close to the plants slowly moving over them.
The hood is HUGE it only has to move a bit to go back and forth.

I'm i was a merican I'd go to walmart and buy one and run it if it sucks I'd return it LOL but it's $400 no returns from hydro shop.

So if I leave my 2000watt 8x4 . How can I light my 4x4 tent and not chooch my power to hi hell?
LED?

Still wanna try this light mover I think it could work.

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1451537682.486365.jpg

Start of 4 week Fruity pebbles OG
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1451537725.689153.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Dec 31, 2015)

I had 2 600's on mine, they moved about a foot.

The plants grew more symmetrical with no leaning, due to no shading. But did not increase or decrease yield. If I was not in a 4x4 I would probably still be using it.

$400 is way to much. Check EBay, that is where I got mine. Better made and cheaper.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 31, 2015)

The light mover itself is not a problem (unless you have the aggravation of moving the flexhose constantly and causing it to have all grades of problems, but that was mine) if the lighting you have is enough for the amount of square footage of lighted space then you can move it all around the space and it will be fine. They actually make "fan-hangers" for multiple lights for very large rooms. These spin slowly one direction, then slowly back the other direction. They help to constantly change the angle of the light to the plants to get coverage to every shaded space possible.

A 600w in a 4x4 space is just barely covering (IMHO), I would use a 1k and good ventilation. In a 4x8 space, I personally would use 3 600w cooltubes in the medium hoods. The reason being to make sure the outside edges get plenty of light without having to back up the hoods. But 2 1k in the magnum xxxl hoods would do the same thing.


----------



## hippy59 (Dec 31, 2015)

if ya realy wanna try it go for it. I thought the same thing and I used a 1k. all I got with just about 1 ft of movement was a lot of streatch that I played hell keepin up with and less yield. a lot less. but I read all the time about those half kilo plants under a light mover. and I added only 2 plants and STILL got less then if I had done 4. you may get it right tho so go for it if you got the time and money for it.my opinion tho? no. stay away.


----------



## hippy59 (Dec 31, 2015)

what ya got going on tho is looking good. a bit of heat stress but nothing to freak out about.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 1, 2016)

Yea I like to push the light close to the plants . I'm bad for that  .


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 2, 2016)

Stank you say you have an 8x4 tent AND a 4x4 tent? Are you using the 4x4 for all phases of growing, or are you using the 4x4 as the veg space to supply the 8x4 for flowering? If you are using the 4x4 just for vegging then you don't need as much light energy as for flowering. You could put a 600w MH fixture in that or you can get an 8bulb(or 2-4bulb) T5 fixture in that. You will still be close to 600w unless you get a nice LED veg fixture to put in there.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hushpuppy the 4x4 is a Veg only spot. It's lite with a 4 FT 8 Bulb T5 HO fixture that works well.  I then have a 2 FT 4 bulb T5 HO for seedlings and toddlers. 

I have that age old problem . Need to exspand without more power usage. LMFAO.

I'm looking for something that will work well for my seedling /Toddler area. Then I will move my 4 Bulb T5 and get another veg spot. I was thinking of just a 2 Bulb T5 HO setup. The single bulb style that can be daisy chained together. 

Does anyone have some input for better setup? 
I'm dropping $350 on water filter and Rez float valve and Blue Lab PPM stick. So the seedling light can not be Big $$$ Thanks


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 12, 2016)

So you want to set up another veg space and use the 2' T5 fixture that you have in your seedling/clone space? and then put a smaller light in the seedling/clone space? Yu can get 2'-2bulb T5HO fixtures and you can get single bulb fixtures.

I have bought many lights from this store and I have a few of these single bulb fixtures that I have had for 6 years or more. This is the 2' fixture. They have these in 2',3', and 4' and they can be daisy chained: http://www.zenhydro.com/sunblaster-nanotech-t5-reflector-2-ft-14509.html


----------

